# Online Classes Advice



## guitarplaya500 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi, Im new here. Just wondering if anybody has a good recommendation for a good online course that focusses on music for tv and movies. My music experience is rather limited given I went to college for something completely different. But its never too late to start ya know!


----------



## pulpfiction (Apr 4, 2022)

What style of music?


----------



## robo3000 (Apr 4, 2022)

If you search the site you'll find similar quite a lot of threads with similar question.

Some suggestions for now:
- The short courses of Thinkspace education for some basic music theory.
- Evenant for some more in depth cinematic music courses
- Christopher Siu's courses for cinematic music
- Alex Pfeffers Trailer Music Course, geared more towards epic music

A lot of good stuff can also be found on YT (Christopher Siu, Nico Schuele, Guy Michelmore, Michael New, Music Matters, Venus Theory etc...)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 4, 2022)

robo3000 said:


> If you search the site you'll find similar quite a lot of threads with similar question.
> 
> Some suggestions for now:
> - The short courses of Thinkspace education for some basic music theory.
> ...


Appreciate the mention, thank you! If there's any questions I can answer, shoot away.


----------



## 18dBFS (Apr 4, 2022)

I can recommend Christopher's Cinematic Music Creation course and I also signed his new Midi Mockup Course too. I think the value you get on basic foundation about Music Theory and Writing is for the money is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 4, 2022)

18dBFS said:


> I can recommend Christopher's Cinematic Music Creation course and I also signed his new Midi Mockup Course too. I think the value you get on basic foundation about Music Theory and Writing is for the money is absolutely brilliant.


I really appreciate that, thank you!


----------



## KEM (Apr 4, 2022)

ScoreClub gets a lot of love around here, I haven’t used it myself but it’s definitely peaked my interest and I plan on trying it eventually


----------

